# Combo Pack Releases - Hmmm.....



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

So maybe it is just me and my pessimistic way of thinking but are the studios getting ready to only release one copy of every movie? The combo pack? Bluray, DVD, and Digital? Are they going to stop releasing DVD only? Now I do not really care for DVD and do not buy them but there are a lot of people who buy them and are going to be paying a premium for 2/3 of the stuff they do not need. Looks to me to be another way of Hollywood trying to make a buck!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

1hagop said:


> So maybe it is just me and my pessimistic way of thinking but are the studios getting ready to only release one copy of every movie? The combo pack? Bluray, DVD, and Digital? Are they going to stop releasing DVD only? Now I do not really care for DVD and do not buy them but there are a lot of people who buy them and are going to be paying a premium for 2/3 of the stuff they do not need. Looks to me to be another way of Hollywood trying to make a buck!


I wish I knew. The last time I wanted to buy a copy of the Expendables, they had the DVD/Bluray/Digital package - but no Bluray only. 

Ironically - it was on sale for the same price as the DVD only release.
I really don't care about Digital copies - and if I really wanted the DVD, I'd buy the DVD!

I'm hoping it'll last just long enough for people to transition to Bluray.


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally, I like buying a Blu that includes the DVD. We don't have a Blu-ray player in the bedroom (yet) so the wife and I will sometimes take the DVD disk when we want to watch a movie in bed. It also helps when you want to loan out movies to friends/family. 

I don't have much use for the digital copies, however. If I want a movie on my phone, I'll rip from the DVD using Handbrake. So the Blu-ray/DC packs seem like a waste. Price-wise, the combo packs seem to be keeping Blu-rays at the same price point. If you check around, you can still usually find even new release Blu/DVD/DC combo packs at around $20.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I am just the opposite, I am all about digital copies. Download them my Itunes and stream them over the Apple TV. Love it!


----------

